# Which provides more kick - Ritalin IR or Adderall XR ??



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey all,

I am currently taking Ritalin IR 10mg 4-5x per day PRN. It's not bad, but after the first dose (which usually gives a good kick and gets me going nicely), it's generally not very effective throughout the rest of the day. Plus all the peaks /valleys with an IR med (but more control as well which I like). I tried concerta and hated it. Also tried vyvanse and didn't like it at all (so am guessing I would not like dexedrine either, although i seem not to like any XR formulas so far)...

I am in canada so there is no Adderall IR unfortunately - so do you think adderall XR would give more or less kick then ritalin? Meaning the get-up-and-go feeling.. I also love the focus it gives me, and of course it reduces my anxiety significantly "when its working LOL"... 

My doc said that if we move to adderall XR, then we need to cancel the ritalin and replace with dexedrine instead. Would a combo like this work possibly work better for me ?? Or can I mix the Adderall XR with the Ritalin IR ??

Also which will leave me crashing harder? I find the Ritalin pretty rough later in the day, and am usually coming down right about when I go home to my wife/son = not a good scenario. Which is when I take my clon or lyrica. 

I realize it's different for everyone, but would love some feedback nonetheless

Thanks and have a great day ....


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Depends on the person, really. For me, Adderall pretty much puts me sleep. I feel very fatigued and yawn constantly.

I'm on Ritalin IR right now, still playing with my dose. At first I was having peaks and valleys, I've found that changing the dosing schedule works great. I was taking 15/10/5 three hours apart, this week I'm going to try 15/10/5/5, and 15/10/10/5. The reason for the change is to minimize the return of symptoms later in the day while also minimizing overstimulation and euphoria during the day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Adderall XR gets the job done from start to finish  Ritalin IR runs quick and burns out long before the day is over.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am curious, do u guys not have Ritalin SR (sustained release) over there?
i will most likely be going on that as my psychiatrist said that IR peaks too quickly and we also do not get adderall here but we do get concerta which i do NOT want by the sounds of things, people on here have not taken too well to it


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Arisa1536 said:


> I am curious, do u guys not have Ritalin SR (sustained release) over there?
> i will most likely be going on that as my psychiatrist said that IR peaks too quickly and we also do not get adderall here but we do get concerta which i do NOT want by the sounds of things, people on here have not taken too well to it


Yeah we have Ritalin SR here in Canada. When I first got prescribed Ritalin I asked if I should go IR or SR. My doctor just laughed and said I definitely want IR. I'm glad he did, it's given me a lot more freedom to play with the dose.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

rustybob said:


> Yeah we have Ritalin SR here in Canada. When I first got prescribed Ritalin I asked if I should go IR or SR. My doctor just laughed and said I definitely want IR. I'm glad he did, it's given me a lot more freedom to play with the dose.


Really? cool thanks for the tip, il be asking my therapist about it tomorrow and so far he has given honest answers, but its a shame adderall is not prescribed here, he is however big on prescribing concerta but i don't like the sound of it

i would rather ritalin IR then if Concerta is basically just Ritalin SR or XR


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

rustybob said:


> Yeah we have Ritalin SR here in Canada. When I first got prescribed Ritalin I asked if I should go IR or SR. My doctor just laughed and said I definitely want IR. I'm glad he did, it's given me a lot more freedom to play with the dose.


Hows your insomnia now that your on Ritalin? I know that you've mentioned that insomnia has been a big problem for you in the past, just curious how ritalin's stimulation, or just properly treated ADHD in general affects it.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Hows your insomnia now that your on Ritalin? I know that you've mentioned that insomnia has been a big problem for you in the past, just curious how ritalin's stimulation, or just properly treated ADHD in general affects it.


My sleep is awesome! Right from the very first day the change was apparent. I slept 5.5 straight hours. That was especially amazing because I'd cracked my ribs a week earlier and hadn't slept more than 45 minutes since that happened.

Even today, 5 straight hours is the absolute minimum I can sleep straight. I'd say just under 6 hours straight is average, and usually once a week I will sleep a full 8 hours.

The improved sleep, along with proberly treated ADHD, has been life-changing. I'm full of energy, I'm infinitely more social, I even got myself a good new job.

Almost all the side effects have gone away. The only one that remains is a dry mouth. The low appetite was a bit worrisome to me at first, but that has gone away now.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

I have been on all the RX stimulants in the country.

I can say with complete confidence that Adderall XR is superior to any medication for ADD on the market IMO.

Expensive though.

Minimal side effects while helping more than the others do. Hardly any rebound effects. Excellent ADD treatment. Ritalin and dexedrine are old, dirty stimulants, the way Adderall XR works is great, way better. Works even better for SA if mixed with Lyrica.

Have minimal side effects compared to ritalin, which makes one edgy at times, or the ups and downs of Ritalin/Dexedrine.

Lasts alllll day from one dose, even into the evening a little.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

MBL said:


> I have been on all the RX stimulants in the country.
> 
> I can say with complete confidence that Adderall XR is superior to any medication for ADD on the market IMO.
> 
> ...


Ya it's my first day on Adderall XR (was doing 4-5 Ritalin IR per day before, then concerta before that, etc) and it seems much smoother. It came on very gradually and is staying potent (so far). I'll see how it ends later in the day, early evening would be awesome. I am usually on my 5th ritalin by then and about to crash BIG time....

I have been using clonazepam with the adderall, but also have a script for 300mg/day of lyrica at home (which I haven't used much of yet). Do you recommend I try that combo? And if yes, what would be a good starting dose? I currently take 0.5mg clonazepam at 8am and another 0.5mg at 3pm.

Also, is there not a bad crash when the adderall XR ends? Will I need a low dose ritalin or dexedrine in the early evening IYO??

Thanks so much


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ritalin SR is a crappy drug. Its duration of action is NOT balanced whatsoever. Concerta provides a much more balanced action of duration that is void of peaks and valleys. Biphentin does too. Concerta however lasts longer than Biphentin, while Biphentin gives more of a kick early on.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am scared after reading a lot of posts from people who have been on either ritalin or concerta. The psychiatrist prescribed me a 30 day dose of Concerta and we get it free here then pay 3.00 for a months supply which is good and they are all funded but we do not have the option to get adderall in new zealand. i guess i worry the concerta will be similar to topomax and give me headaches, irritability, cramping and depression because they are the side effects of concerta and ritalin and i do not want to be depressed
does being on a drug in conjunction with ADD meds help?
I was told effexor is good for ADHD and it has been the best i have tried so far so maybe with concerta it wont be so bad


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Arisa1536 said:


> does being on a drug in conjunction with ADD meds help?
> I was told effexor is good for ADHD and it has been the best i have tried so far so maybe with concerta it wont be so bad


Yeah effexor can be helpful for ADHD due to it's Noradrenergic effects, and is sometimes used as a second line treatment where stimulants are not appropriate.

Both concerta and effexor have strong NE reuptake properties, this may/may not cause an interaction, but if your pdoc says it's ok then it likely is.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Yeah effexor can be helpful for ADHD due to it's Noradrenergic effects, and is sometimes used as a second line treatment where stimulants are not appropriate.
> 
> Both concerta and effexor have strong NE reuptake properties, this may/may not cause an interaction, but if your pdoc says it's ok then it likely is.


Yeah he mentioned that that they both have strong reuptake properties which could over stimulate, my main concern is getting depression as a side effect as i can handle being a little strung out and unable to sleep and even the headaches and sore stomach and loss of appetite is fine by me but that crippling suicidal depression i got with topomax was TERRIBLE and it would appear ADHD meds are known to cause depression as a side effect


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Dr House said:


> Ritalin SR is a crappy drug. Its duration of action is NOT balanced whatsoever. Concerta provides a much more balanced action of duration that is void of peaks and valleys. Biphentin does too. Concerta however lasts longer than Biphentin, while Biphentin gives more of a kick early on.


Thanks doc LOL

Ya thats exactly what I heard about biphentin, that it gives more kick early on. Maybe I'll try that since I like the kick early on (which concerta does not give me).

My problem with all the XR is that I find them unbalanced. Like I am always wondering if I'm between doses, is it working, did it wear off, hard to explain. Where as with the IR, even though there are peaks, valleys, etc, at least I know very reliably when it will hit and for how long (more or less).... Just my subjective experience


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Arisa1536 said:


> I am scared after reading a lot of posts from people who have been on either ritalin or concerta. The psychiatrist prescribed me a 30 day dose of Concerta and we get it free here then pay 3.00 for a months supply which is good and they are all funded but we do not have the option to get adderall in new zealand. i guess i worry the concerta will be similar to topomax and give me headaches, irritability, cramping and depression because they are the side effects of concerta and ritalin and i do not want to be depressed
> does being on a drug in conjunction with ADD meds help?
> I was told effexor is good for ADHD and it has been the best i have tried so far so maybe with concerta it wont be so bad


I have not been on effexor with the ritalin /concerta so cannot help there unfortunately. But I have read that some combinations can actually work really well. I always like balancing the stimulant with something non stimulating (like a mild SSRI or a benzo). That gives me a nice "balanced" feeling. Of course YMMV.. Just my 1 cent


----------



## chezbomb (Apr 1, 2011)

*ADHD drug with least anxiety side effects?*

Which adhd drug has the least anxiety side effects?

In addition to ADD, I have Generalized Anxiety Disorder and I take 20 mgs of Cipralex per day. I need a drug with the least anxiety side effects.

I've tried adderall XR - did nothing, welbutrin - did nothing, dexadrine - works great but anxiety is too severe, straterra - did nothing, and now I'm on Concerta - seems to work well, but anxiety is quite high. I'm at 54 mgs per day now, and have been for about a week. Maybe the side effect wears off like it did at the 36 mg dose, but if not, maybe I'll try Biphentin? I do want a drug that doesn't last so long anyhow.

I'm pretty convinced that the stimulants are the only ones that work too, as welbutrin and straterra did absolutely nothing.

Any suggestions?


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

for 20mg adderall xr was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for about a month and a half before the anhedonia kicked in from it overstimulating my dopamine receptors but when it was working... oh man life was amazing nonstop all day everyday. music sounded great. major confidence boost, completely happy, and went from straight F's in school to all A's and B's without even trying


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Chezbomb, sorry but it looks like you've tried everything that I have (and more).. Maybe someone else has another suggestion ??

Michael --- Same for me, they all work well at first and then cause adverse effects. So am trying to limit myself to 3-4 days per week and see if that helps. Am also trying to get some memantime from my pdoc to help with the tolerance. Seems to be difficult to get prescribed though, since its "off-label"...


----------

